# Olina made it to the Bridge



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

ON Saturday I had to put my Olina to rest. She was so young. My other GSD, London, was heartbroken and cried during the night while sleeping.

On Sunday morning London and I took a long walk through the trails way behind my home. I said a prayer, asking God to give me a sign that Olina had made it safely to Heaven. I told him to give me an OBVIOUS sign, because I am a mere simply human that is at times clueless.

London and I continued our walk and we were about 3/4 mile from our home. We were randomly walking through the fields when suddenly I came across a dog toy.

This toy is a VERY special toy. A year ago we bought London this red toy along with a yellow one just like it. They are the ONLY toys he likes. Well, of course we lost the red one but still had the yellow one. My DH and I searched EVERYWHERE for that red toy. No luck in finding it whatsoever.

After a few months the yellow one was looking for the worse of wear. So I went to buy some more of that particular toy. I went to every Petco, Petsmart and even ebay. That toy was discontinued! Poor London!

So when I found this red toy, almost a mile from my house, practically buried in leaves and all faded, I KNEW that was my sign from my little angel, Olina. She had made it. And what better gift to us than to give us that old red toy. Needless to say, London was SO happy. As was I.

God bless you, Olina. I miss you so much.

Here is an old photo of Olina:








Here is the infamous RED TOY:








And here is a photo of London with his long, lost toy:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry that you and Olina had to go through that terrible time. I had never heard of what she had, and was watching regularly, hoping she would do better. 

Now there is no more suffering for her. It is the last gift we can give our beloved friends. She was very loved, and I think you did an awesome job of trying to find something that would help her. 

Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am in tears right now. Your beautiful girl is waiting for you to rejoin her some day. She is letting you know that, and London too.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Me too...what an amazing, wonderful and heartbreaking story all at the same time. London looks so happy to have that toy back home again


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm in tears too. What a heart rending mix of emotions - so terribly sorry for the loss of such a young, beautiful life, but glad that Olina isn't suffering anymore. I'm glad that she sent you and London a little reminder to hang on to forever! What an angel :halogsd:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Your girl still doing her "job" by making sure your ok even after she passes over the bridge-in very true GSD fashion


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

What a story...I am sorry for the loss, as others have said you did your best and gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I... I can't stop crying. I'm so sorry for the loss of your girl Olina. This story just breaks my heart, but at the same time it's heartwarming.

You both loved each other so very much, she sent you a toy both as a sign and also to cheer you and her friend London up.

My thoughts are with you, sending many many many hugs. :hugs:


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry you lost her.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

So many of our beloved fur babies have passed over the bridge in the past few weeks. It's so sad. My heart is with you for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your dear pet Olina, till we all meet them again at the bridge. :halogsd:


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hadn't been here in a while. I thought she was getting better, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

:rip:I am crying now...That sign you got is so sweet. I am so sorry she didn't make it. She was a gorgeous girl. I am so glad you were able to do everything you did for her and to keep on trying till the end. I'm sure you made her proud.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

hugs to you, london's mom. and to london, too. dogs are such incredible creatures. they have the capacity to love, and also to grieve. it's comforting to get confirmation that they arrived and were welcomed to heaven. the day after dylan went back to God, i was blessed with a glimpse of dylan, and my heart was filled with such joy. a few moments before then, i found a single hair in my coffee cup. eww, but it made me smile. 

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow what a sad day,but then a little light at the end to give you some peace


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am so sorry. She was way too young.... :teary:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I just read her original thread for the first time and I can't imagine what you went through with the highs and lows of her illness.

She will always live in your heart, and she has already proven to you that she will watch over you from above. 

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so sad, poor beautiful olina but I am happy that you got your sign and got the toy back. hugs to you all in this difficult time


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:hugs:


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

That was a sweet and sad story. I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:I'm glad Olina made it to the Bridge okay! She was one brave girl to put up such a valiant fight against such a dreadful disease.


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Angels Can Be Dogs*

I am so sorry for your loss but at least God let you know that Olina made it safely. I hope that my dog Carly, who died of total kidney failure, made it too.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I just went back and read the original post. I am so very sorry, I cried as I read it. How heart breaking it is to watch our loved pups slowly fade away. RIP Olina, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. I wanted to read the original post first, and I am in tears for you and your Olina. I hope, if my dogs contract anything like this, I can handle with the grace and good sense that you did. Thanks to you and Olina at least for educating the rest of us about this dreadful disease. Thanks also for letting us know about the sign you and London received. Run in peace Olina.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I was watching your thread and my heart broke when I saw the last update. So sorry for your loss, but yes, Olina is watching over you both now. What a sweet girl she was, and how awful to let her go so young. Thinking of you and London.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So sorry you lost your girl but I think she told you it was okay!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I was following Olina's struggles from the very beginning, hoping and praying she would make it through. She was such a brave little girl. Olina has touched my heart so much, and I didn't even know her! That's how special she was and still is. I'm so glad she gave you a sign she made it to the bridge. RIP baby girl.


----------

